# Apbt or apbt amstaff mix



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

My dogs parents are registered under apbt. My dog isnt registered. People have been telling me my dog looks to be apbt amstaff mix what do yall think, 
Her bloodlines on her moms side which i know is purebred apbt are 
Colby 
eli
bolio 
and bullet
View attachment 11442


Im not sure about the dad's side i just know his papers say apbt not sure about the bloodline


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

whats the dads side? would have to know that as well.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

purebred dalmation


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

she is no Dalmation LOOK AT THAT HEAD. she doesnt even have dalmation in her.. Her mother is purebred apbt


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

look at the black spots, thats clearly a dalmation. lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

courtneyd137 said:


> she is no Dalmation LOOK AT THAT HEAD. she doesnt even have dalmation in her.. Her mother is purebred apbt


Without knowing the sire its impossible to tell.. APBT's are a working hounds therefore are not bred for appearance first and foremost rather ability, function, etc..

Personally she looks like any ole shelter "Pit Bull" where the parents are unknown..

Point is, an unknown is an unknown.. You may know for certain with the dam is however without knowing the sire, all you know is half the story therefore its best to just say you have a mix or mutt.. It seems "mutt" people frown upon, for some unknown reason.. So just call your dog a mix.. Because that is being honest since you DONT know what the sire is.. Even if it was an "APBT x AST", thats still a mix/mutt as they are two separate breeds..

The fact your questioning it alone, should tell you what you need to know.. Also, i may point out that unless you went through a "real" breeder who breeds these dogs for purpose and function, you really can't trust what the parents are registered as.. Often breeds are mislabeled, even under registry forum.. Its a business just as all businesses, are wrong in many ways..


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know both parents were registered as apbt. 
and she is not dalmation i know alot of pits with ticking like her's


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

her mother was registered from a licensed breeder and so was the father.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Isn't this your third thread asking about your dogs breed?? Seriously! You keep saying the mom is Apbt but the father is a mystery. I already stated that ticking in an Apbt isn't pure and for someone to correct me if I'm wrong. Bullies can have ticking from what I've seen such as the gotti bloodline. What's the big deal in finding out what she is? Are you breeding her? Did you want to show her? If she's a pet love her for what she is and who cares if she's a mix. She's cute but does resemble a dalmatian / pit bull mix that i've seen


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

courtneyd137 said:


> I know both parents were registered as apbt.
> and she is not dalmation i know alot of pits with ticking like her's


If you know both parents are registered and you are taking those papers as truth, than why are you even questioning it? Its apparent you have doubts.. License breeder does not equal trustworthy, legit, ethical, etc. All it means is they have acquired a license.

Ticking? Ticking appears in the first week of life: typical breeds are the Dalmation (swswTT) & the ACD (sp/swTT). The "ticking" or rather salt-and-pepper background on harls that is less prefered to a pure white base coat is not likely caused by the ticking allele.

Ticking in the APBT... has only the recessive allele (t) at this locus which in the homozygous recessive (tt) allows no ticking. The dark ticking that we see in this breed is determined on the Locus A series by the dominant (As) allele, not on the Locus T Pair. In some breeds this is known as a sable. In the APBT, traditionally this coloring is called black or brown ticked. There are modifier polygenes that control the location and extent of the black ticking in the breed. The dominant (T) allele at this locus causes the tiny flecks of pigmented hair in otherwise non pigmented (or white) areas. The T allele is typical in breeds such as the English setter and many of the hound breeds.

Ticking like what your pup has, i've only seen ONCE in an APBT.. Its a safe assumption that if that is how the sire appeared, he was in fact a mutt.. Papers or not.


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

The mother has alot of ticked dogs in her background when the pups were born they did call paula poland the breeder of the mother and made sure she didnt have dalmation and it was confirmed that tons of dogs in her yard had the ticking. The dad didnt have the ticking the mother had some but you couldnt rlly see it since she was black


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I think its safe to say your dog is scattered bred. And thanks Km for clarification on ticking in the Apbt. That's what I was saying all along in her other two threads.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i was just kidding about the dalmation lol


----------



## cliffdog (Feb 2, 2012)

Your dog is a mutt. Pitterstaff or otherwise. The father has UKC papers. Most UKC dogs are AmStaffs or bullies. Your dog is a MUTT. Get over it. It shouldn't offend you so badly. One of mine is a mutt. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i guess mine are mutts too


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cliffdog said:


> Your dog is a mutt. Pitterstaff or otherwise. The father has UKC papers. Most UKC dogs are AmStaffs or bullies. Your dog is a MUTT. Get over it. It shouldn't offend you so badly. One of mine is a mutt. There's nothing wrong with that.


Unless you have proof the dog is a mutt you have no idea what you are talking about.

There are papered mutts and unpapered purebreds and unless you know a specific dogs lineage you have no idea how the dog is bred and have nothing other than YOUR Opinion to speak on.:stick:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wait, I thought any dog with unknown heritage that can be traced by records (registered or handwritten peds) from both parents or comes from one unpapered dogs and is the pup is also not papered, is a considered mutt for generalization purposes. Or if one parent is unknown, as this one appears, its considered a mutt? What do you mean proof a dog is a mutt. Proving I have a mutt is like telling me to prove I have an AmStaff. What am I missing lol


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

It says both parents are registered but she doesn't have the papers for her dog and does not know what the bloodlines are in the father. Dad has papers she just doesn't know his ped.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the only thing with that is alot of people say parents are papered but they just "chose" not to register the litter which is BS its super cheap to register a litter. Alot of times parents arent registered but they say they are to sell the pups act like your getting a steal of a deal getting a pure bred dog cheap cause they chose not to register. Seeing as she knows the moms side you can atleast say part APBT or cross or something but without physically seeing a ped of some sort for the dad it will be anyones guess. SO I wouldnt call the dog pure until I seen proof.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SideKick said:


> It says both parents are registered but she doesn't have the papers for her dog and does not know what the bloodlines are in the father. Dad has papers she just doesn't know his ped.


what says both parents are registered? Who is it? She doesn't physically have the papers because she never got them, or she has "lost" them?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> wait, I thought any dog with unknown heritage that can be traced by records (registered or handwritten peds) from both parents or comes from one unpapered dogs and is the pup is also not papered, is a considered mutt for generalization purposes. Or if one parent is unknown, as this one appears, its considered a mutt? What do you mean proof a dog is a mutt. Proving I have a mutt is like telling me to prove I have an AmStaff. What am I missing lol


Its a matter of opinion if the dog is a mutt. For all you know the dog is pure bred. Having no papers means just that YOU HAVE NO PAPERS. A dog having no papers doesn't make it a mutt, so his claims of the dog being a mutt are no more valid then her claim of the dog being pure bred. The dog has no known heritage on one side so it is nothing more than a dog who you will NEVER know if it is purebred or a mutt.

The person I jumped had no idea what he is talking about and just wanted to come in and jump on the bandwagon.

To the OP you have enough threads about this same subject all others will be deleted from this point on. We don't need 3 threads on whether this dog is dalmation or pitbull because without record of anything *YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT HOW THE DOG IS BRED OTHER THAN ONE SIDE*.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

im sorry to say, but im the sire.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

^^^lol But really courtney just be proud of the dog you have. If your were competeing in something and this issue came up i would understand to a degree but you have a pet and no matter what there will always be someone out there who's going to say something you wont like about it. It happens to everyone, wether they own a papered purebred or a mutt.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Take your dog to the maury show


----------



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

your dog looks like a mix breed mutt, maybe has some louisina cathoula or whatever in it, by the shape of its head.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

looks like a cat to me.....you guys have no clue wut u talking about


there u go , argument solved


----------



## BCpitt428 (Jun 17, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> purebred dalmation


LOL what a heroic response, and the following reply was priceless. it was perfectly obvious it was a joke.

#JustMadeMyDay


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

dalmatian**


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> dalmatian**


:goodpost::angeldevi


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

there is absolutly no evidence to lead anyone to think there may or may not be any pitbull/bully in your dog. ukc reg dog could be dalmation considering the way your dog looks but that is obvious with the spots. im not familiar with fbkc either. Im gunna take a shot in the dark here, are you planning on breeding this purebred unregistered dog with no known lineage or are you just really that confused about what people are telling you what they "think" your dog is? im really curious


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Holly I get what you are saying now. Wa scratching my head for a minute lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What happened to my post? I guess it got lost in transition to combine threads LOL! Oh well.......


----------



## cliffdog (Feb 2, 2012)

Bona Fide Kennel Club {BFKC} is a game-bred dog registry. One can assume therefor that the mother is an APBT. Most "APBTs" with the UKC are Bullies or AmStaffs or "Pitterstaffs" so one can assume that the father is not an APBT. There's no knowing for sure but I'd put my money on the dog being a mix.


----------

